# underboost turbo???



## niknben (Aug 17, 2013)

i took my 2012 LT cruze into the dealer i geuss my underboost turbo is gone? i have an LT i dint know it had any turbo!!!is this not a warrnty issue? does anyone know? im under 160 k...the parts are 1000 and labor 500...fml


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I thought the turbo was covered by the powertrain warranty.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

what actually happened?did you just get a code? a bit more detial would be nice


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Unless they got extended warranty...


> *Powertrain:*
> Coverage is for the first 5 years or 100,000 miles, whichever comes first.


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

I think the powertrain ends at 120,000 or 5 years.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

OP is under 160K. This is close to the powertrain warranty end.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Under 160K what, miles or kilometers? Think 160K kilometers is like 100k miles.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

underboost turbo? interesting... unless you bought an extended warranty, 160k (miles) is 60k past the warranty, which is a ton of miles for a 2012. If under 160k Kilometers, then you should still be under warranty, and yes, the turbo is covered by powertrain warranty.

what happened? is it realted to this? http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-engine-technical-discussion/23242-no-acceleration.html


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

niknben, 

I am not exactly sure what you mean by underboost turbo. However, your turbocharger and supercharger are covered under the powertrain warranty if it is found to be a manufacture defect. If you would like assistance, please let me know where you are located so I can direct you to the correct assistance group.

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## niknben (Aug 17, 2013)

i took it to doug marshall gmc in grande prairie canada, said it was sum turbo, the only thing i could see on printout was underboost turbo, it is under 160oookm,its at 105655km, its 2012 the code wass p0299, i dont kno they said whole new turbo kit 1000$ only plce had one was in usa...500 more for labor...can chev customer care help with this?>if it was under warranty still?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It should be covered by the powertrain warranty. Call GM Canada - the number is in your owner's manual. Unless your dealership is specifically a Chevy dealer they may not realize it's covered under the power train warranty - 5 years/160,000 KM in Canada.


----------



## niknben (Aug 17, 2013)

and how is it not defect how can i make the turbo go? idrive it regularly, no all of sudden on highway i went to pass someone, and the car had no power, idk..thats all the place said was wasnt covered i dont know why?


----------



## niknben (Aug 17, 2013)

i did take to a gm dealer...doug marshall gm, they diagnosed it, thats the answer they gave, not covered 1000 parts n 500 labor?


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

The LT, LTZ, and Eco models are all turbocharged 1.4L engines. It appears you have a turbocharger that isn't working properly, thus the lack of power. The p0299 code is a "turbo underboost" fault code, meaning the pressure isn't getting high enough.

Since you are getting the runaround form the dealer, call GM customer service and tell them what is going on, and that you believe that you are still under warranty.


----------



## niknben (Aug 17, 2013)

the code was p0299 and gm said wasnt covered?im under the 160oook


----------



## niknben (Aug 17, 2013)

ok i will call gm canada and give my vin number, and call another dealer...i hope its covered very expensive fix...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Good move calling a second dealership as well.


----------



## niknben (Aug 17, 2013)

geez i thought they all were neutral to warranty issues.if it is covered. why would they try n scam?but w.e i will call gm, and another dealer only thing where i live, only 2 dealerships


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The first dealership name you gave had "GMC" in it. In the US it is very rare to see a Chevy/GMC dealership combined. GMC usually goes with Buick. That's why I wonder if that dealership just didn't realize the powertrain warranty existed.


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

According to the US warranty document, the turbo is covered. (page 5) :http://www.chevrolet.com/content/da.../Warranty/02-pdfs/2k14chev_lim_wm2ndprint.pdf

I assume Canada is the same, but, YMMV.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi nicknben

Unfortunately I am unable to assist customers outside of the US but I can direct you to the proper place for assistance. Do you already have all of the contact information for GM Canada? If not I can get their contact information to you. Please let me know.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Might be a faulty waste gate on the turbo but the end result will be replacement.. I had a turbo sprint that went through 2 turbo's but the warranty covered both


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah call before you do drive beyond the miles it should be covered on.


----------

